# cochin breeders indiana



## whatthecluck77

Im looking for cochin breeders in the area. I have standard and bantam birds in blue, black, lemon blue and partridge. Any body out there?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

whatthecluck77 said:


> Im looking for cochin breeders in the area. I have standard and bantam birds in blue, black, lemon blue and partridge. Any body out there?


Did you try the Cochin Club??? Here is a link to their breeders directory....the very first breeder is in Crawfordsville, Indiana;

http://www.cochinsint.com/uploads/8/8/2/1/8821267/ci_directory_ads_only.pdf

or try this link, it is an older directory but might still be of help;

http://www.cochinsint.com/uploads/8/8/2/1/8821267/breeders_directory_2007.pdf

or maybe this guy can help you;

*Matt McCammon
*2890 S 275 W
Bloomfield, IN 47424
(812)384-3777
email: *[email protected]*

He is one of the Directors for th Cochin Club, my guess is he should know ALL the good breeders in your area.

Good luck!!!


----------



## hoosiermama

whatthecluck77 said:


> Im looking for cochin breeders in the area. I have standard and bantam birds in blue, black, lemon blue and partridge. Any body out there?


I am not a breeder, but I have some standard cochin hens (2 blacks and a blue) and I live near New Castle, Indiana. I would like to find a source nearby where I could buy a cochin rooster and a couple hens. My rooster was killed this fall and my hens are getting too old to lay.

I love the cochin looks and disposition, but I have had a tough time finding any locally. I don't need show quality, just a good lookin' friendly type fella and a couple gals.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

hoosiermama said:


> .......I live near New Castle, Indiana. I would like to find a source nearby where I could buy a cochin rooster and a couple hens.


Did you try the links in my previous post Hoosiermama??? I'm sure someone might be able to help you in the Cochin club....keep in mind it's better to buy better quality birds up front if you intend to breed them in the future!


----------



## hoosiermama

Hi Jeff,

I have not tried to contact those folks yet. I was on a mission to find a rooster before Christmas, then got caught up in the holidays and the frigid temps and snow have kinda squelched my motivation, temporarily!! I think once the weather starts to warm up a tad, I'll resume my search. I guess I would like to have a better quality bird if they're not outrageously priced. My husband seems to think I'm silly to drive more than 20-30 min. to get a chicken so that's probably gonna be my biggest challenge!!

I do plan to contact the folks you listed 'cos it's probably a good place to start!

Thanks!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

hoosiermama said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I have not tried to contact those folks yet. I was on a mission to find a rooster before Christmas, then got caught up in the holidays and the frigid temps and snow have kinda squelched my motivation, temporarily!! I think once the weather starts to warm up a tad, I'll resume my search. I guess I would like to have a better quality bird if they're not outrageously priced. My husband seems to think I'm silly to drive more than 20-30 min. to get a chicken so that's probably gonna be my biggest challenge!!
> 
> *I do plan to contact the folks you listed 'cos it's probably a good place to start!*
> 
> Thanks!!


I would at least email Matt in bloomfield, in and see if he can point you toward someone closer to where you live! Good luck with your search.


----------

